# need donor,waiting lists and costs?



## anita.e.t.p (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi ,

I have just had 2nd ivf and no fertilization  asked embrologist and was told maybe eggs not ready,incompatiable to sperm but more than likely old eggs.  I am 41.  Told only option was to try icsi or donor.

Can anyone tell me the the waiting list times for donors and what this would involve and the costs?

We are completely devastated by this,got pregnant last year with diui and last ivf had four embies,so this as hit us hard and do not think we can afford icsi and divf

thanks anita.


----------



## hobbesy (Nov 22, 2006)

The costs and waiting times vary greatly from clinic to clinic, so the first port of call would probably be with the clinic you have already had treatment with, and then other clinics within a reasonable area.

Another option could be a known donor, ie. a friend or relative offering their eggs to you. You need to think about what will work best for you as there are many issues surrounding the whole thing, but if this were feasible it is still possible for any donor you bring in to do an egg share. As in , you get half their eggs, another couple gets the other half and then you receive almost free treatment.

Then there is the option of going abroad for treatment. Other ladies can advise you on the costs involved in doing this, but the main draw is that waiting lists are much much shorter and for some that donors are anonymous

Hope this helps

Keri -x-


----------



## spooq (Sep 18, 2006)

First of all, hun...so sorry for the tough time you and DH have been having {{{BIG HUGS}}}.

Me and DH are now TTC with donor sperm. We are going to a private clinic and the costs are roughly: £135 for initial consultation, £100 for tests, £500 per DIUI and around £200 for drugs.

Next batch of available donors is March but DH and I are not starting treatment until June. So, waiting list is pretty good. Nuffield seems to be the best place in Scotland.


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

anita.e.t.p said:


> Can anyone tell me the the waiting list times for donors and what this would involve and the costs?


Egg donors? It's about £2-3k more than normal IVF. I hear waiting times can be up to 2 years. A lot of women seem to go abroad (there's a board here on FF) as cheaper and shorter wait.

Good luck

xxx


----------



## florie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi

If you need IVF with donor sperm you could consider an egg sharing scheme......basically you share your eggs and then your treatment costs will be greatly reduced....i think at CARE if you egg share you only pay £600 for IVf.

Hope this helps...good luck with your treatment   

Luv
Florie x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello, 

Egg sharing schemes are for woman under 35! 

Can  you recruit a friend/sister? 

HTH

Carrie


----------



## florie (Nov 28, 2006)

Oops sorry....didnt read your signature  

Luv
Florie x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I have IVF and ICSI and the ICSI is another 1K on top of the usual IVF cycle price.  Not sure about donor eggs or waiting time
Good luck
Lx


----------



## MaryEllen (Aug 7, 2006)

hello anita

just read your story and i had ivf no fert, nuffield at birmingham advised myself to have icsi straight away i had fert and i was preg but sadly miscarriage at 7 wks, tried a further 2 more attempts of icsi, yes i had fert but not that good cell of an egg when they popped them back in me. hopital told me basicly dont waste any more money, and i knew i didnt want to wait 2 -3 years in the uk so i went to the ceram for my 1st appointment for de jun 06 and treatment in dec 06 and i got my dream BFP now i am 14 weeks early days but all going well. the cost was about 4 thousand same really in the uk for icsi and off course i had to pay for hotel, flights but i made it a relaxing holiday. contact ruth at the ceram and simon her husband can sort out 4 and 5 star hotels at a good price (ivf solulations).
friends and sisters have to be 35 or under.

good luck maryellen


----------



## Andream (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Anita I have had three donor egg cycles one in the UK and 2 in Spain. The current wait at most clinics in the UK is 2 years but CARE have donors. The cost in the UK was about 7k. I had treatement at both CERAM in spain (BFN) and IM Barcelona amd now 24 weeks pregnant. I swapped clinics in spain as CERAM has a longer wait than IM. At IM there is no wait but it is a lot more expensive 10000 euros not including flights etc. 
Overall I was very happy with my treatment in spain and would recommend either clinic.
cheers
andrea


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Anita,

So sorry to here your news.  

I was told my eggs were past there sell by date (my words not theirs) mine were 'sticky'     .
I have had donor eggs from friends and abroad.  I was at a clinic in Cape Town, (brill doctor, Paul Le Roux)- a wonderful place, as Maryellen said, its makes for a relaxing time if you can also treat it as a holiday.  We stayed in Camps Bay and Hout Bay during the 2 week wait and DH did diving whilst I put my feet up in the sunshine with a few good books, with embies on board!   pregnancy was reached each time but sadly the longest only up to 9 weeks. 

We are currently at the Midland Fertility Clinic (Aldridge) as a wonderful friend has offered to donate again, been down regulating and have our next appointment tomorrow.

Initial consultation for both our Donor and her DH and me and DH was £265
IVF with donor eggs £3,300
Blastocyst culture £135

(Drugs separately from Fazeley Pharmacy Tamworth about £600)  Found on another thread on FF that clinics can bump the price of your drugs up so get a prescription and then quotes for the drugs.

Also try your own GP for funding - may even help with the drugs, worth asking.

Hope this may help, good luck.


----------

